# New Improved MY2011



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Could we have a seperate section for those of us buying the new 2011 GT-R. We don't want to be mingling with owners of those inferior GT-R's :flame:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I was expecting to see this sooner 

Not worth it for Admin given the number of users :chuckle:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> those inferior GT-R's


only if you prove this on the track?


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Ordering a £70K car and paying full price for it?? In this climate?! I reckon you could save yourself at least £5K if you wait till March and haggle. Just a thought!


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

clint thrust said:


> Could we have a seperate section for those of us buying the new 2011 GT-R. We don't want to be mingling with owners of those inferior GT-R's :flame:


Welcome back trouble maker. How was Korea?


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

tomgtr said:


> Welcome back trouble maker. How was Korea?


Moi?? can't be true!. Korea was so bad I had myself transferred out after not very long. Back in business now though and going to the open evening in Newcastle in December.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> only if you prove this on the track?


Oh I was only talking about the colour!. Blue is the new black


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

waltong said:


> Ordering a £70K car and paying full price for it?? In this climate?! I reckon you could save yourself at least £5K if you wait till March and haggle. Just a thought!


It's only money mate. You can't take it with you. I was going to buy one of those LCD telly things but I have decided to wait until the hologram LED comes out and then haggle for a better price.

What better feeling than knowing your motor is on it's way :clap:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

clint thrust said:


> Could we have a seperate section for those of us buying the new 2011 GT-R. We don't want to be mingling with owners of those inferior GT-R's :flame:


here you go: Ordering - GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

clint thrust said:


> Oh I was only talking about the colour!. Blue is the new black


looks like a psp colour. I have 2 psp black colour that's why I bought a black one


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

clint thrust said:


> Moi?? can't be true!. Korea was so bad I had myself transferred out after not very long. Back in business now though and going to the open evening in Newcastle in December.


Welcome back mate. Hope you'll be back in a GTR soon. Couldn't stand the fermented cabage/garlic mixture then


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

tomgtr said:


> Welcome back mate. Hope you'll be back in a GTR soon. Couldn't stand the fermented cabage/garlic mixture then


I quite like Kim-Chi and Korean girls can be really cute 

All that said it wouldn't be my number one place to work in Asia (that would be Hong Kong).


----------

